# 1986.5z24i timing



## pcb (Mar 4, 2009)

help i f---ed up the timing repacing the head gasket! I'm repulling off the timing cover etc. I need to line up the timing mark on the cam shaft and the crank shaft etc! I don't want to do this again!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Hope you don't have to remove the timing cover again! The tensioner will work it's way out if you remove the cam sprocket off the camshaft!


----------



## pcb (Mar 4, 2009)

*z24i timing*

yes, I had to remove the timing cover again, I believe to fix timing problem I need to line up the cam sprocket with the inner #2 on center top of cam sprocket (on pin) outer #2 aligned with the silver chain link and the crankshaft punch mark with the other silver silver chain link? Can anyone verify this?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I believe you'll have to align the oil pump too


----------



## pcb (Mar 4, 2009)

*timing*

Yes. Yea you align the oil hole with the notch in the spindle and put the oil pump/timing shaft spindle facing to the front.
thanks.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the oil pump timing will have to be timed ..

do it 2 or 3 times to practice because it can turn out as you reinstall it..


----------



## pcb (Mar 4, 2009)

So, In my last post I described how and what I would do to set the oil pump/timing spindle! So when you say "the oil pump timing will have to be timed " is this what I described ? If not please inform me...


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

with the oil pump and dizzy removed and the engine at first position the oil pump dot and triangle are aligned then the pump is primed .it is then replaced in its housing being careful not to rotate it off its marks..


----------



## pcb (Mar 4, 2009)

Got it, thanks but what exact "marks" are we talking about, all I have is (half moon shape) on "dizzy" facing forward/front , on the oil pump/timing "dizzy" *is that correct* ?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

no it is not...


----------



## pcb (Mar 4, 2009)

OK, so please inform me of what you speak!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am now very confused !


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

with the oil pump and dizzy removed and the engine at first position the oil pump dot and triangle are aligned then the pump is primed .it is then replaced in its housing being careful not to rotate it off its marks.. 

on the oil pump shaft is a dot and on the oil pump housing there is a triangle..

the oil pump goes in first and then the dizzy..


----------



## pcb (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow, that is exactly what I am saying you just speak a different language! Let me understand something are you now watching the Laker / Denver game!!!!!!!!! or ??


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

head or gut??


----------



## pcb (Mar 4, 2009)

Sorry, "Gut"
11:25, are those the marks you speak of?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i do not know what you mean by 11:25 ..

i am not talking about the position of the top of the spindle..

i am referring to the bottom of the oil pump spindle where it goes into the oil pump..

i am thinking you are a tooth off on the timing..

to check this ...remove the hold down bolts for the dizzy and while the engine is running (after it is at op temp) rotate the dizzy (slowly) past its normal range to see if you get a better performance in the idle and rev...


----------



## pcb (Mar 4, 2009)

OK, now I know the "dizzy" is the distributor, (the 11:25 mark I mentioned is the position of the bottom of the oil pump spindle" in my repair Manuel and the engine schematic I have downloaded "in relation to the distributor".The bottom of the oil pump spindle looking threw the distributer housing is at the 11:25 angle (\) like this angle, in relation to a clock,the top being at 11 the bottom being at the 25 on a clock. I just did this and the noise and now smoke coming out of the tail pipe....... Do you still think the timing is off or did the last time I started the engine, Did the valves hit the head and that is what is causing the noise and smoke, or is the timing is just still off?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

did you check the surface areas for flat and level ??
did you use new head bolts?
did you torque them properly?

did you use oem parts?

did you pry the guides to there furthest points toward the t- chain ?


----------



## pcb (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow, Yes, milled .06
...not on any info I have.
...yes per manuel.
... the last two what?

Since last reply The truck starts and run very well timing is stil off -15*insted of -05*btdc one turn off,just like you said! But I'm stil getting smoke from the tail pipe that I didn't have before!...


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

oem are nissan parts..

anytime you remove that head you are required to use new head bolts..they stretch as the torque.. so using old ones you will get you in trouble..

did you do the dizzy trick..remove the hold down bolts for the dizzy and while the engine is running (after it is at op temp) rotate the dizzy (slowly) past its normal range to see if you get a better performance in the idle and rev...




IF you are out of time then it is either the fuel pump timing or the chain ..

stop getting hung up on that 1125 crap..

if the oil pump is out of time you can still get that 1125 crap and still be wrong on the timing..

also i am getting tired of telling you to do something and then you do not do it..

i am 65 yo and retired from 25 years in the military ..so snap to and follow thru or i am going to come out there and glue you ass to your forehead...


ROFL...


----------



## pcb (Mar 4, 2009)

OK I'm, not as old 52 But first remember you tried to sell me an engine before you started helping! and second I'm usually done with the procedure before you respond.
And third yes I know what OEM means. I'm pissed that you or anyone else didn't tell me about the head bolts, and not in any of the info I have. And yes I've timed engines before and yes I now now 11:25 should be starting point,and yes you are correct it is one or two notches off!! So now the engine smokes,it didn't before could it be the head bolts? And I promised my son this truck since he can remember he will be driving in six months. I've owned this truck since new never a problem until now. and if your coming this way I'll show you that the procedure you speak of has been done before! So how bout I buy you a beer ?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

ok, 
i really did not mean that to be as coarse as it read. and i was laughing to myself as a wrote it. 

the head bolts ( for an experienced mechanic) is a no brainer..


how ever this is the time not to panic or dismay..

the smoking and noise may very well go away ..these can be very resilant engines..

do you think it is a tooth off on the chain or the oil pump ??


( I'm usually done with the procedure before you respond. ) my wife has said this to me many times..



do the dizzy trick ...


----------



## pcb (Mar 4, 2009)

I believe it is a tooth off on the oil pump I can get the timing to -15 and can,t turn the distributer (dizzy) any further. So I will do the dizzy on my next day off, the engine noise is gone (valve adjustment) Should I repace the head bolts? I told all my co-workers what you said we all had a good laugh.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

you adjusted the valves with the timing incorrect ??

now when you do get tthe timing correct the valves will be out..

no leave the head bolts alone..

glueing an ass to the fore head is fun for everyone...


----------



## pcb (Mar 4, 2009)

No I adjusted the valves at tdc 30mm -.012 as in Manuel and I will adjust the valves as necessary!The timing should be -5 btdc...


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

adjusting the valves before the engine is in time is ludicrous...


i am now looking for the right glue...


----------

